# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  napady gorąca, słabnięcia, chwilowe utraty wzroku

## kotekmamrotek

Mam 18 lat i dwa razy zdarzyła mi się nieprzyjemna sytuacja.
Pierwszy raz: Stałam w kuchni, poczułam się bardzo słaba, całe ciało stało się ciężkie, zalałam się potem, uderzył mnie gorąc i w pewnej chwili całkiem straciłam wzrok. Miałam wrażenie że spadam do dziury. Wzrok odzyskałam po kilku minutach, kiedy zaniesiona do łożka położyłam się.
Drugi raz: Około dwa tygodnie później w kawiarni. Miałam silny ból brzucha, stałam trzymając się krzesła. I to samo. Nagle uderzyła mnie fala gorąca, oblałam się potem, całe ciało ciężkie, nie byłam w stanie mówic, tak jakby usta nie chciały się poruszac. Usiadłam na krześle i czułam że powoli ślepnę, ale nie doszło do tego całkowicie. Siły odzyskałam po kilku minutach.

Jaka jest tego przyczyna? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Breenan

Witaj.Z jakimikolwiek problemami neurologicznymi typu zasłabnięcie chwilowa utrata wzroku brak czucia należy udać się do lekarza neurologa,który zleci odpowiednie badania.Być może będzie potrzebne prześwietlenie głowy.Objawy również mogą wskazywać na nerwicę.Radziłbym skonsultować swój problem z lekarzem rodzinnym wykonać podstawowe badania morfologia krwi,tarczyca,a także prześwietlenie głowy.Pozdrawiam

----------

